

Rails Creator's New Custom Hypercar - polymath21
http://www.secretentourage.com/lifestyle/autos/pagani-zonda-hh/

======
tptacek
But... but... but... they're not a _startup_! They're just a... a... _small
business_!

Must be all that crazy _blog money_ they have pouring in. I'd have a car built
by spacemen too if I had an award-winning blog!

------
PStamatiou
To those who don't know of DHH's passion for cars - he is a huge car guy! He
races Lamborghinis on the weekends - He has/had a White Gallardo LP560-4 that
he raced at Autobahn Country Club.

~~~
there
and has moved on to club racing: <http://twitter.com/dhh/status/20155491804>

------
hopeless
Wow! That looks pretty awesome. It's interesting to see what buy/do to express
themselves when they have the money. Personally, I couldn't care less about
fast cars but I'd be straight onto one of those Red Bull Air Race planes and a
private airfield. What would you do?

~~~
evo_9
Agreed on the car - but each their own.

Me? I'd buy or build a hockey rink. I've always wanted one, ever since I
started skating as a kid. Yeah, not very flashy but maybe I'll hire some
extravagant architect to create something really unique/different. Actually...
I kind of like that idea. Dream updated...

~~~
evo_9
Wow no love for hockey or ice rinks, or unique architecture...

------
betageek
37 Signals go truly rockstar, from their "Appetite for Destruction" beginnings
they're entering their "Use Your Illusion" period, just hope they don't end up
going the way of "Chinese Democracy"

------
timmaah
The first paragraph of the article basically says the only reason it is a
custom car is because of US rules and regulations, but then the end mentions
he will never drive it in the US and it will stay in Italy..

~~~
kbob
You might have read it that way but I don't think that was the author's
intent. In fact, the Zonda has gone out of production (twice so far), so the
only way to get a new one is to order one custom.

Not that "production" versus "custom" means a lot in such a low-volume car.

------
joshu
I like driving a great deal and have thought about buying something serious
but can't get over how radically ten reliability drops on cars that are much
over $100k.

My favorite so far, though, is the GT-R. It drives like a video game. If I
owned one I am sure I sure I would get in trouble, though.

There are some really great old cars out there that are not particularly
expensive. I am looking around for an e30 or e36 m3...

------
tpwong
While tacky, this makes me wonder what the market is for custom built cars.
You always see these nifty concept cars that never see the light of day.
Yachts are already custom built, this would be a sort of... land-yacht, I
suppose, occupying the same niche in terms of status signaling toys, while at
the same time being more practical.

------
blasdel
_Fuck You Money_ for EU citizens

------
superk
Is that a rocket engine a la batmobile?

[http://www.secretentourage.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/zo...](http://www.secretentourage.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/zonda3-copy.jpg)

~~~
there
no, it's just the 4 exhaust tips collecting into one outlet

~~~
superk
But surely flames still do shoot out?!

------
cageface
My esteem for DHH just fell a few notches. What a tacky, ugly, gratuitous
waste of money. Obviously he's entitled to spend his money however he likes
but this doesn't show much class.

~~~
zalew
Criticizing one's fantasies doesn't show much class.

~~~
cageface
Hardly. If any of my friends let me buy a car like that I'd be angry as hell
once I came to my senses.

If you must dump money on a car at least get something that doesn't look like
a running shoe, like a jag or something. All that one is missing is a blonde
bimbo in the passenger seat.

~~~
zalew
Dude, some people just like cars, you know?

Welcome to nobody cares what you think about their hobbies. Population: 6
billion.

~~~
cageface
_Welcome to nobody cares what you think about their hobbies. Population: 6
billion._

That's one thing we have in common at least.

